# Cuba Libre One Belicoso Cigar Review - Solid



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Overall, I was impressed with this cigar. The construction was really good, ie burn and draw. The flavors were earthy, with some pepper and leath...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre One Belicoso Cigar Review - Solid


----------

